# Tivo won't boot all front LED's lit up



## rwatson119 (Jan 31, 2002)

After my original 60 gig series 2 drive went bad I tried Hinsdale how to but the drive had bad sectors in it so I could not get a good backup. I went with instant cake and ran that on a new 120 gig Diamondmax Maxtor drive. It finished baking and when I popped it in all I get is

All the LED lights are on and the Welcome Powering up screen?

What can this be?



Thanks


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Classic symptom of bad power supply.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

When my power supply failed, I didn't get the welcome screen, I just had a blank screen. I was getting audio pass through though.

If you look at Weaknees troubleshooting table, they mention a black or blue screen, but not the welcome screen.

It could be a power supply, but I wonder if there is something else going on. This particular symptom falls under the bad HD category. I think it is likely related to your new HD not being set up correctly.


----------



## rwatson119 (Jan 31, 2002)

Is it possible to buy a new power supply for my tivo and if so where can I buy it?


Thanks


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

rwatson119 said:


> Is it possible to buy a new power supply for my tivo and if so where can I buy it?
> 
> Thanks


I bought mine at weaknees.com. It wasn't too difficult to put in, but you have to be careful with the delicate flat cable that runs to the motherboard (on the S2 140).


----------



## rwatson119 (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks I bought it there hopefully it fixes my problem of freezing on the welcome powering up screen.


Ron


----------



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

rwatson119 said:


> Thanks I bought it there hopefully it fixes my problem of freezing on the welcome powering up screen.
> 
> Ron


Well, did it?


----------



## Ingavar (Jan 5, 2004)

Did the new power supply fix the problem?


----------



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

Ingavar said:


> Did the new power supply fix the problem?


Don't you love the follow-up in this thread?


----------



## Ingavar (Jan 5, 2004)

:d :d :d


----------



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

Nothing new, but a bit of confidence.

http://www.weaknees.com/tcd140060-repair.php


----------

